# einstein vs stephen hawking



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Classic INTP vs INTJ set-up:






I approve of this video, because it actually attempts to stay somewhat true (in this cartoonish context of course) to both Einstein and Hawking. Among other things, the number of observable particles is lifted from "A Brief History of Time" and Einstein's line about "bigger hole than the hole in your Black Hole Theory" alludes to Einstein being sceptical about black holes, although black hole research is based on the theory of relativity.

Anywho, pick a winner.


*E* It seems the video is lagging when I try to view it in this thread. Watching it on YT is fine. Just noting in case you experience similar problems.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Einstein. No comparison.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Which one do you think is the INTJ and which one do you think is the INTP?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Owfin said:


> Which one do you think is the INTJ and which one do you think is the INTP?


INTJ - Hawking
INTP - Einstein


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> INTJ - Hawking
> INTP - Einstein


Yep, that's correct.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Tie! Both hardcorely awesome in their own way!


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Hawking won with the 'there are 100x (millions) particles that you can observe in this universe, your mama took all the ugly ones and put them into one nerd' line

XD


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

I think Einstein won in the beginning with "Albert 'E=MC^2'" (MC=rapper, he is 'dope as two rappers')


----------



## Undeath (Dec 17, 2011)

Einstein won.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Einstein!!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Einstein said:


> Einstein!!


Bias! god plays dice


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Bias! god plays dice


No one said you can't vote for yourself.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Hawking won with the 'there are 100x (millions) particles that you can observe in this universe, your mama took all the ugly ones and put them into one nerd' line
> 
> XD


I believe that number is 10^79, in case you would like to use it on somebody.


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, being plain nitpicky here, but doesn't the poll contain a superfluous option? I mean, if neither is better than the other, it means it's a tie.

---

By the way, I chose Einstein merely for this conversation between him and Salvador Dalì (as reported by writer Andrea Camilleri, don't know if true):
Dalì: "If I gaze into the infinity of the Universe, what will I _end up_ seeing?"
Einstein thought about it for a second, then replied:
"Your Ass Hole, sir."

What can I say? The greatest troll of the galaxy. Deserves to be worshipped.:tongue:


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not sure whether it is possible to compare the immense genius of Einstein to the mind of a fiction writer.

It's like comparing the seed of an _Pennantia baylisiana _to a flea-egg.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Einstein. He had better hair.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

GnothiSeauton said:


> Okay, being plain nitpicky here, but doesn't the poll contain a superfluous option? I mean, if neither is better than the other, it means it's a tie.


True, though I think "Neither" infers that they are equally undeserving of being called a winner, as opposed to being equally good.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I won!!!!!


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

hawkins wouldn't be where he is with out the work of einstein...in fact all sientists today are standing upon the shoulders of those that came before and future scientists will inturn stand upon their shoulders as they forever reach out for that distant knowledge...

so its really not a fair question.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

vt1099ace said:


> so its really not a fair question.


Fair?!? You're telling Stephen Hawking that something's not _fair_?!?!?!


----------

